# XP_Install abort leftovers



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

I purchased the XP Home upgrade and tried to install it and got lots of messages about incompatible hardware & programs. The system analyzer said that my system was compatible but after about an hour of watching the screen the process ended in a fatal stop error (or something like that) and I was never able to start XP but I was given the option of returning to my Win98se setup. (which I did)

I now seem to have many more folders than I used to have and I'm not sure which ones are leftover from the aborted install attempt. Any help here? I tried Compaq support but they said they would not support third party software. :down:


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Long shot, but if you have any regisrty backups before the XP install you can try *scanreg /restore* to a time before.

Boot up with a Win 98 boot disk.

When you see the command prompt *A:*

Type *C:*

hit *Enter*

type *cd\windows*

hit *Enter*

type *\command\scanreg /restore*

The string should now look like this: *C:\windows\command\scanreg/restore*

Hit *Enter*, (hopefully you will get a list of dates predating the XP install)

*Highlight one prior* to your problem

hit *Enter*.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks, but it has been many months since I did this and I don't have any registry saves that old. I just thought someone might know what folders are created during the install and if they are safe to delete.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

I just found out that besides the leftover directories, I had several XP fonts that did not get removed. They were causing many display problems until I removed them.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

give us a list of folders and files in the root of drive C and maybe we can determine which ones aren't needed.

Two you can delete (if you are on Win98) are Documents and Settings and System Volume Information. Files you can delete are boot.ini, bootsect.dos, pagefile.sys, hiberfile.sys, ntdetect.com, and ntldr.


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Directory of C:\

ADAPTEC 09-09-03 11:49p adaptec
ATI 02-25-03 10:38a ATI
COMPAQ 07-27-99 3:44p Compaq
CPQDRV 07-27-99 1:43p cpqdrv
CPQS 07-27-99 2:30p CPQS
DATETIME 10-27-02 6:29p datetime
FINALE~1 01-14-00 8:33p Finale 2000
HIBERNAT 07-27-99 2:32p HIBERNAT
HJT 03-08-04 8:27a HJT
INSTAL~2 09-16-03 9:52p Install Winamp
MOUSE 07-27-99 3:41p MOUSE
MYDOCU~1 07-22-99 1:13a My Documents
MYDOWN~1 10-17-03 2:09p My Downloads
MYMUSI~1 10-18-01 3:54p My Music
MYPICT~1 01-06-00 10:01p My Pictures
NEROUT~1 02-16-04 10:15p NeroUtils
PROGRA~1 07-22-99 12:13a Program Files
PSFONTS 10-24-02 9:55p Psfonts
QUICKENW 01-06-00 9:55a QUICKENW
SBPCI 01-05-00 3:46p SBPCI
WINDOWS 07-22-99 12:09a WINDOWS
WORK 06-27-00 12:20p Work
AGNTCL~1 LOG 0 03-18-04 8:05a agntclient.log
ATEDIA~1 0 02-27-04 4:51p ATEDIALOGINDIRECT_
AUTOEXEC SYD 612 07-14-01 2:34p AUTOEXEC.SYD
AUTOEXEC KDM 598 06-07-01 11:12a autoexec.kdm
AUTOEXEC RCP 598 11-15-00 7:14a autoexec.rcp
AUTOEXEC BAT 319 03-22-04 6:40a AUTOEXEC.BAT
AUTOEXEC TSH 575 03-04-04 4:54p AUTOEXEC.TSH
BIOSUP~1 EXE 98,304 01-05-00 3:21p BiosUpdate.exe
CDRLOG TXT 73 01-11-00 8:09p cdrlog.txt
CLEAN9X BAT 7,714 04-02-02 11:40a clean9x.bat
CLEAN9X PIF 967 03-12-04 5:56p clean9x.pif
COMMAND PIF 967 02-08-04 2:33p COMMAND.PIF
COMMAND COM 93,890 04-23-99 10:22p COMMAND.COM
CONFIG RCP 217 11-05-00 1:20a config.rcp
CONFIG KDM 217 12-15-00 9:27a config.kdm
CONFIG TSH 217 03-04-04 4:54p CONFIG.TSH
CONFIG SYS 240 03-18-04 9:32p CONFIG.SYS
DETLOG TXT 74,643 07-28-00 3:05p DETLOG.TXT
DRVSPACE BIN 68,871 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACE.BIN
FRUNLOG TXT 994 01-05-00 3:29p FRUNLOG.TXT
HIJACK~1 EXE 136,481 02-19-04 8:42a HijackThis.exe
IO SYS 222,390 04-23-99 10:22p IO.SYS
LOG INI 849 06-07-03 3:10p log.ini
LOG 0 09-10-03 8:48a log
LOGO SYS 129,078 04-23-99 10:22p LOGO.SYS
MMCINST LOG 8,515 02-25-03 3:26p mmcInst.log
MSDOS SYS 1,676 07-27-99 3:36p MSDOS.SYS
MSDOS --- 1,646 07-22-99 12:13a MSDOS.---
NETLOG TXT 1,277 06-28-00 2:04p NETLOG.TXT
NPDRMV2 DLL 146,944 05-09-01 10:51a npdrmv2.dll
NPDRMV2 ZIP 403 03-02-01 2:51p NPDRMV2.ZIP
NPDS ZIP 22,060 03-02-01 2:56p NPDS.ZIP
NPDSPLAY DLL 364,544 03-23-01 8:01p npdsplay.dll
NPWMSDRM DLL 8,608 11-12-99 4:25p npwmsdrm.dll
NULL 1,273,943 07-25-02 3:38a NULL
NVRAM LST 17,813 12-02-99 4:43p NVRAM.LST
ORER_S~1 0 08-05-03 12:06a orer_Server
PPVERS~1 0 02-03-03 11:48p ppVersion
SETUPXLG TXT 116,948 02-25-03 2:28p SETUPXLG.TXT
UN EXE 10,752 06-05-96 5:18a un.exe
VSO LOG 18,139 05-08-02 9:33a vso.log
WINDOW~1 BMK 63 06-25-00 7:08p WINDOWSWinHlp32.BMK
WINZIP LOG 390,183 03-22-04 7:04a winzip.log
~ 196,751 02-24-04 5:19p ~

Here is the windows directory where most of the new directories appeared:

Directory of C:\WINDOWS

. 07-22-99 12:09a .
.. 07-22-99 12:09a ..
ALLUSE~1 07-22-99 12:24a All Users
APPLIC~1 07-22-99 12:17a Application Data
APPPATCH 12-26-02 2:51p AppPatch
BBSTORE 01-15-00 8:52a BBSTORE
BWKDLOGS 12-27-02 11:36a BWKDLogs
CACHE 08-20-03 10:53a Cache
CATROOT 07-22-99 12:16a CATROOT
COLOR 01-05-00 5:35p color
COMMAND 07-22-99 12:09a COMMAND
CONFIG 07-22-99 12:15a CONFIG
CPQDIAG 09-17-03 4:03p cpqdiag
CURSORS 09-15-03 10:30a CURSORS
DESKTOP 07-22-99 12:24a Desktop
DRIVER~1 09-15-03 10:15a Driver Cache
DRWATSON 07-22-99 12:15a DRWATSON
HELP 07-22-99 12:14a HELP
HELPDESK 05-30-01 6:59p Helpdesk
IME 09-15-03 10:15a IME
INF 07-22-99 12:13a INF
INTUIT 01-06-00 9:56a Intuit
JAVA 07-22-99 12:14a JAVA
JAVA~1 09-14-03 3:24p .java
LHSP 11-14-01 2:58p LHSP
LOCALS~1 12-30-00 2:47p Local Settings
MCBIN 07-01-03 11:30p MCBin
MDMUPGLG 09-15-03 10:30a MDMUPGLG
MEDIA 07-22-99 12:16a MEDIA
MSAGENT 09-15-03 10:29a MSAGENT
MSAPPS 07-22-99 12:18a MsApps
OFFLIN~1 07-22-99 12:25a Offline Web Pages
OPTIONS 07-22-99 12:09a OPTIONS
PIF 07-22-99 12:18a PIF
SAMPLES 07-22-99 12:20a SAMPLES
SENDTO 07-22-99 12:24a SendTo
SETUP PSS 09-14-03 2:39p setup.pss
SETUPUPD 10-19-03 4:40p setupupd
STARTM~1 09-15-03 10:29a Start Menu
SYSTEM 07-22-99 12:09a SYSTEM
SYSTEM32 07-22-99 12:14a SYSTEM32
TEMP 01-05-00 3:27p TEMP
WINDOW~1 07-25-03 12:50p Windows Update Setup Files
XTRAS 07-27-99 3:51p Xtras
1STBOOT BMP 1,518 04-23-99 10:22p 1STBOOT.BMP
5631_DIG INI 38,690 04-23-99 10:22p 5631_DIG.INI
5631_HWC INI 38,120 04-23-99 10:22p 5631_HWC.INI
5631_SWC INI 103,445 04-23-99 10:22p 5631_SWC.INI
A3DSPLH WAV 537,644 03-26-98 3:24p a3dsplh.wav
A3DSPLS WAV 550,082 03-26-98 3:24p a3dspls.wav
A3DSPLSH EXE 122,880 12-08-98 6:08p A3DSplsh.exe
ACROREAD INI 2,141 01-06-00 9:26a ACROREAD.INI
ACTIVE~1 TXT 41,792 02-27-04 8:25a Active Setup Log.txt
ACTIVE~1 BAK 7,082 02-27-04 8:19a Active Setup Log.BAK
ACT_CFG INI 1,472 02-03-04 10:13a ACT_CFG.INI
ADDLFNPR REG 115 04-23-99 10:22p ADDLFNPR.REG
ARP EXE 28,672 03-27-03 10:56a ARP.EXE
ASD EXE 61,440 04-23-99 10:22p ASD.EXE
ASFCHECK EXE 73,424 06-09-98 11:07a asfcheck.exe
ASFCHOP EXE 17,280 06-09-98 11:07a asfchop.exe
ASPI2HLP SYS 1,105 04-23-99 10:22p ASPI2HLP.SYS
ASX3TEST EXE 73,728 06-30-98 3:02a asx3test.exe
ATHOMEPC INI 43 02-11-02 4:37p AtHomePC.Ini
ATICIM INI 928 02-25-03 2:04p ATICIM.INI
ATIMMC INI 0 12-26-02 8:13p ATIMMC.INI
ATISETUP LOG 79 09-13-03 3:10p ATISETUP.LOG
AUDSTU40 INI 2,385 10-23-00 6:58p AUDSTU40.INI
BACKGRND GIF 103,582 04-23-99 10:22p BACKGRND.GIF
BINDLI~1 TXT 389 06-26-00 12:40p Bind List Log.txt
BITUNINS EXE 24,576 06-30-99 3:33p BITUnins.exe
BLACKT~1 BMP 182 04-23-99 10:22p Black Thatch.bmp
BLUERI~1 BMP 194 04-23-99 10:22p Blue Rivets.bmp
BRNDLOG TXT 141 02-27-04 8:27a brndlog.txt
BRNDLOG BAK 10,313 02-27-04 7:56a brndlog.bak
BTNEXIT DAF 58 08-27-02 3:00p btnexit.daf
BUBBLES BMP 2,118 04-23-99 10:22p Bubbles.bmp
BWUNINST EXE 38,912 06-19-98 11:27a bwUninst.exe
CALC EXE 94,208 04-23-99 10:22p CALC.EXE
CALLLOG TXT 198 09-25-00 2:50a calllog.txt
CARVED~1 BMP 582 04-23-99 10:22p Carved Stone.bmp
CCWSETUP LOG 113 07-27-99 3:51p CCWSETUP.LOG
CDDABASE INI 54 01-07-00 11:08a CddaBase.ini
CDPLAYER INI 3,476 03-04-04 11:23p CDPLAYER.INI
CDPLAYER EXE 106,496 04-23-99 10:22p CDPLAYER.EXE
CHAIRP~1 EXE 276,006 09-05-00 1:04a Chairpage.exe
CHANNE~1 SCR 71,952 08-10-01 10:51a Channel Screen Saver.SCR
CHARMAP EXE 17,440 04-23-99 10:22p CHARMAP.EXE
CIRCLES BMP 190 04-23-99 10:22p Circles.bmp
CLEANMGR EXE 131,072 04-23-99 10:22p CLEANMGR.EXE
CLIPBRD EXE 18,432 04-23-99 10:22p CLIPBRD.EXE
CLOUD GIF 11,306 04-23-99 10:22p CLOUD.GIF
CLOUDS BMP 307,514 04-23-99 10:22p Clouds.bmp
CLSPACK EXE 49,424 02-28-03 6:26p CLSPACK.EXE
CMD640X SYS 24,626 04-23-99 10:22p CMD640X.SYS
CMD640X2 SYS 20,901 04-23-99 10:22p CMD640X2.SYS
CMOUSECC INI 353 01-19-02 3:52p Cmousecc.ini
COMMAND PIF 967 03-19-04 5:33p COMMAND.PIF
COMMAND COM 93,890 04-23-99 10:22p COMMAND.COM
COMMIG~1 LOG 0 09-14-03 2:41p commigrate.log
COMPAQ~1 SCR 243,994 06-02-99 6:34p Compaq Screen Saver.scr
COMPAQ~1 EXE 4,214,990 06-02-99 6:34p Compaq Screen Saver.exe
CONEXA~1 LOG 1,213 03-16-04 12:02a Conexant HCF V90 56K Data Fax PCI Modem.log
CONFDENT CPE 4,357 04-23-99 10:22p CONFDENT.CPE
CONFIG TXT 17,643 04-23-99 10:22p CONFIG.TXT
CONFIG DMP 106,827 10-19-03 4:47p config.dmp
CONTENT GIF 248 04-23-99 10:22p CONTENT.GIF
CONTROL EXE 2,112 04-23-99 10:22p CONTROL.EXE
CONTROL INI 1,550 06-11-03 1:35p CONTROL.INI
CPQBRAND EXE 183,296 12-10-97 2:00a Cpqbrand.exe
CPQDIAG INI 1,070 02-03-04 10:12a Cpqdiag.ini
CPQERR INI 481 09-10-03 9:02a CPQERR.INI
CPQPRINT EXE 40,960 02-11-99 8:33a CpqPrint.exe
CPQPRINT ISU 1,495 07-27-99 3:42p CpqPrint.isu
CTREBOOT INI 769 02-08-04 2:33p CTREBOOT.INI
CTREGRUN EXE 41,984 06-07-00 1:01a Ctregrun.exe
CVTAPLOG EXE 77,824 04-23-99 10:22p CVTAPLOG.EXE
DAHOTFIX LOG 1,620 01-22-03 5:46p dahotfix.log
DASETUP LOG 25,146 12-26-02 2:51p dasetup.log
DBLBUFF SYS 2,614 04-23-99 10:22p DBLBUFF.SYS
DCG6 INI 0 03-05-02 9:24a DCG6.INI
DEFAULT SF0 143,592 03-21-04 5:32p Default.sf0
DEFAULT BAK 688 07-26-99 5:09p default.bak
DEFAULT SFC 143,525 03-21-04 6:14p Default.sfc
DEFAULT ACL 35,262 05-10-00 9:29p Default.acl
DEFAULT PWL 1,174 07-26-03 12:25a DEFAULT.PWL
DEFRAG EXE 253,952 04-23-99 10:22p DEFRAG.EXE
DELETEFI INI 5,068 04-23-99 10:22p DELETEFI.INI
DESKTOP INI 266 07-22-99 12:25a DESKTOP.INI
DEVILC~1 BMP 203,682 09-07-02 4:37p Devil Cat.bmp
DIAGCPL INI 24 01-08-00 10:59p DIAGCPL.INI
DIALER EXE 68,992 04-23-99 10:22p DIALER.EXE
DIALER INI 1,044 03-15-04 8:27p DIALER.INI
DIGITA~1 HTM 295 02-02-03 3:03p Digital Signature 20030202.htm
DIRECTCC EXE 69,632 04-23-99 10:22p DIRECTCC.EXE
DIRECTX LOG 65,959 02-28-04 3:17p Directx.log
DISNEY INI 319 09-11-03 4:01p DISNEY.INI
DISPLAY TXT 20,821 04-23-99 10:22p DISPLAY.TXT
DOSPRMPT PIF 995 07-28-99 9:31a DOSPRMPT.PIF
DOSREP INI 865 04-23-99 10:22p DOSREP.INI
DOSREP EXE 89,147 04-23-99 10:22p DOSREP.EXE
DOSSTART 000 11 07-22-99 2:53a DOSSTART.000
DOSSTART BAT 142 02-21-04 5:50p DosStart.Bat
DRVSPACE EXE 404,880 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACE.EXE
DRVSPACE INF 1,121 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACE.INF
DRWATSON EXE 139,264 04-23-99 10:22p DRWATSON.EXE
EMM386 EXE 125,495 04-23-99 10:22p EMM386.EXE
EREG DAT 1,414 01-18-03 5:52p eReg.dat
EREG072 DAT 472 01-18-00 2:54p EReg072.dat
EREG132 DAT 2,024 02-17-00 8:22p EReg132.dat
EREG515 DAT 315 10-14-02 2:51p EReg515.dat
EXITTO~1 PIF 1,579 01-19-04 2:41p Exit To Dos.pif
EXPLORER EXE 180,224 04-23-99 10:22p EXPLORER.EXE
EXPLORER SCF 80 04-23-99 10:22p EXPLORER.SCF
EXTRAC32 EXE 132,608 06-06-00 12:00a EXTRAC32.EXE
EXTRACT EXE 79,360 08-29-02 7:07a extract.exe
FACTORY INI 85 09-10-03 9:33a FACTORY.INI
FALL_B~1 BMP 481,078 11-02-03 4:31p Fall_Bounty.bmp
FAMILY~1 BMP 1,423,254 12-02-03 8:42a Family Portrait.bmp
FAQ TXT 13,236 04-23-99 10:22p FAQ.TXT
FAULTLOG TXT 492,752 03-04-04 10:46p faultlog.txt
FAXSETUP LOG 21,824 10-19-03 4:46p FaxSetup.log
FIREPL~1 BMP 308,278 12-15-00 10:33a Fireplace.bmp
FIXIEL~1 TXT 17,920 03-19-04 4:27p Fix IE Log.txt
FIXIEL~1 BAK 17,920 03-19-04 2:11p Fix IE Log.BAK
FOLDER HTT 13,122 07-22-99 12:25a folder.htt
FONTS MFD 11,742 01-14-00 7:31p FONTS.MFD
FONTVIEW EX_ 49,152 04-23-99 10:22p fontview.ex_
FONTVIEW EXE 49,152 04-23-99 10:22p fontview.exe
FOREST BMP 66,146 04-23-99 10:22p Forest.bmp
FREECELL EXE 28,576 04-23-99 10:22p FREECELL.EXE
FTP EXE 45,056 03-27-03 10:56a FTP.EXE
FYI CPE 4,473 04-23-99 10:22p FYI.CPE
GALONID DRV 770 05-13-00 11:40a GALONID.DRV
GAME INI 145 06-11-01 2:37p GAME.INI
GENERAL TXT 41,040 04-23-99 10:22p GENERAL.TXT
GENERIC CPE 5,935 04-23-99 10:22p GENERIC.CPE
GOLDWE~1 BMP 32,850 04-23-99 10:22p Gold Weave.bmp
GRINCH BMP 1,440,054 12-05-01 11:09a Grinch.bmp
GRPCONV EXE 40,128 11-05-99 12:00a GRPCONV.EXE
GRWPROCS DLL 48,640 10-13-03 4:21p grwprocs.dll
HALLOW~1 BMP 308,278 09-15-01 11:52a HALLOW~1.bmp
HALLOW~2 BMP 499,554 10-10-02 9:38p HalloweenFlasher.bmp
HARDWARE TXT 39,715 04-23-99 10:22p HARDWARE.TXT
HELPER EXE 4,848 06-07-00 1:01a Helper.exe
HH EXE 10,752 06-10-02 1:56p hh.exe
HH DAT 9,030 09-02-00 1:24p hh.dat
HIDCI DLL 3,216 07-22-99 12:19a HIDCI.DLL
HIMEM SYS 33,191 04-23-99 10:22p HIMEM.SYS
HLPBELL GIF 1,407 04-23-99 10:22p HLPBELL.GIF
HLPCD GIF 1,492 04-23-99 10:22p HLPCD.GIF
HLPGLOBE GIF 1,603 04-23-99 10:22p HLPGLOBE.GIF
HLPLOGO GIF 1,185 04-23-99 10:22p HLPLOGO.GIF
HLPSTEP1 GIF 1,107 04-23-99 10:22p HLPSTEP1.GIF
HLPSTEP2 GIF 1,154 04-23-99 10:22p HLPSTEP2.GIF
HLPSTEP3 GIF 1,249 04-23-99 10:22p HLPSTEP3.GIF
HOSTS SAM 736 03-27-03 10:56a HOSTS.SAM
HOSTS 0 09-07-00 12:26p HOSTS
HOUNDS~1 BMP 470 04-23-99 10:22p Houndstooth.bmp
HPFCSS15 INI 2,682 03-19-04 5:19p HPFCSS15.INI
HPFDJC15 INI 1,311 03-19-04 5:19p HPFdjc15.ini
HPFSCHED INI 473 09-16-03 10:58a HPFSCHED.INI
HPFSCHED EXE 36,352 07-16-99 10:05a hpfsched.exe
HPFTBX15 EXE 178,144 07-16-99 10:05a HPFtbx15.exe
HPMPAKA DRV 658 07-14-00 11:03p HPMPAKA.DRV
HTMLHELP INI 3,598 04-23-99 10:22p HTMLHELP.INI
HTMLHELP HTM 520 04-23-99 10:22p HTMLHELP.HTM
HULATECH EXE 32,768 11-09-01 9:46a HulaTech.exe
HWINFO EXE 110,592 04-23-99 10:22p HWINFO.EXE
ICG32 DLL 57,344 07-13-99 2:54p ICG32.DLL
ICNHEJC DRV 738 07-14-00 11:03p ICNHEJC.DRV
ICOA INI 28 01-06-00 10:05a ICOA.INI
ICOADB32 DAT 6,838 07-14-99 2:44p ICOADB32.DAT
ICUII INI 597 06-05-00 1:09a ICUII.INI
IE4ERR~1 TXT 1,531 11-08-01 5:27p IE4 Error Log.txt
IEPATC~1 LOG 571 02-06-04 2:30p IEPatchUninstall.log
IEPATC~1 BAK 125 01-10-04 1:02p IEPatchUninstall.BAK
IESETU~1 TXT 85,503 02-27-04 8:25a IE Setup Log.Txt
IEUNINST EXE 33,792 03-03-03 9:24a ieuninst.exe
IEUNIN~1 TXT 1,879 12-09-03 8:24a IE Uninstall Log.Txt
IEXTRACT EXE 17,655 08-29-02 7:07a iextract.exe
IFSHLP SYS 3,708 04-23-99 10:22p IFSHLP.SYS
IMPORT~1 INI 79 11-14-01 6:03p IMPORTCLIENT.INI
INETMIB1 DLL 53,248 03-27-03 10:56a INETMIB1.DLL
INETREG CRL 80,384 12-13-01 5:53a InetReg.crl
INETREG EXE 434,688 10-11-01 1:40p InetReg.exe
INETREG INI 113 12-13-01 5:53a Inetreg.ini
INTUIT INI 171 04-24-03 11:04a INTUIT.INI
INTUPROF INI 680 01-06-00 10:05a INTUPROF.INI
INTURS DAT 30 01-06-00 10:07a INTURS.DAT
IOS BAK 12,640 01-06-00 12:13p IOS.BAK
IOS INI 12,373 09-09-03 10:18p IOS.INI
IPCONFIG EXE 53,248 03-27-03 10:56a IPCONFIG.EXE
IPIXAC~1 INI 37 06-19-00 1:32a ipixActivex.ini
IPLAYER INI 0 11-15-01 9:30a IPLAYER.INI
ISUNINST EXE 306,688 10-29-98 4:45p IsUninst.exe
ITIDMI INI 376 06-24-01 3:39p ITIDMI.INI
ITIDMI16 EXE 10,592 06-24-01 3:39p itidmi16.exe
ITT INI 2,517 01-06-03 6:15p ITT.INI
IUN503 EXE 286,720 12-25-00 6:42p iun503.exe
JACKOL~1 BMP 44,280 09-15-01 11:56a JACKOL~1.bmp
JAUDIO INI 54 07-12-03 2:44p JAUDIO.INI
JAUTOEXP DAT 6,550 02-28-03 4:35p JAUTOEXP.DAT
JENNY BMP 2,453,166 04-17-03 9:45a Jenny.bmp
JUSTAU~1 INI 12,234 11-03-02 10:27p JustAudio_base.ini
JUSTAU~2 INI 86 01-07-00 12:18p JustAudio.ini
JVIEW EXE 172,304 02-28-03 6:26p JVIEW.EXE
KNBII DRV 3,618 07-14-00 11:03p KNBII.DRV
KODAKPCD INI 22 09-17-03 10:16a kodakpcd.ini
LAY_EDI INI 1,241 03-04-02 2:55p Lay_edi.ini
LCSALRES DLL 16,384 06-18-99 11:27a LCSALRES.dll
LMHOSTS SAM 3,717 03-27-03 10:56a LMHOSTS.SAM
LOADQM EXE 7,536 05-03-00 5:23p loadqm.exe
LOGOS SYS 129,078 04-23-99 10:22p LOGOS.SYS
LOGOW SYS 129,080 04-23-99 10:22p LOGOW.SYS
MDACSET LOG 46 09-14-00 6:47p MDACSET.log
MDM INI 124 10-08-02 9:41p MDM.INI
METALL~1 BMP 36,182 04-23-99 10:22p Metal Links.bmp
MFPD INI 84 09-17-03 3:13p MFPD.INI
MICHAELS PWL 688 03-18-04 11:24p MICHAELS.PWL
MICKEY32 DLL 30,208 06-21-01 12:32p MICKEY32.DLL
MIXRES32 DLL 280,576 11-24-98 4:58p MIXRES32.DLL
MKKGH DRV 3,570 05-13-00 11:40a MKKGH.DRV
MM2ENT EXE 32,768 04-23-99 10:22p MM2ENT.EXE
MMEA2002 BMP 921,654 02-17-02 4:47p MMEA2002.bmp
MODEMDET TXT 32 07-28-00 3:06p MODEMDET.TXT
MORICONS DLL 84,416 04-23-99 10:22p MORICONS.DLL
MOUSE TXT 5,946 04-23-99 10:22p MOUSE.TXT
MP32WAV DLL 150,016 01-12-00 3:28p mp32wav.dll
MP32WAV INI 194 01-12-00 3:28p MP32WAV.INI
MPLAYER EXE 159,744 04-23-99 10:22p MPLAYER.EXE
MPLAYER INI 0 01-05-00 3:47p MPLAYER.INI
MQW9XMIG LOG 305 10-19-03 4:42p mqw9xmig.log
MR-GOO~1 INI 102 03-10-00 11:26a Mr-Gooochie.Ini
MS-DOS~1 PIF 3,372 04-23-99 10:22p MS-DOS Mode for Games with EMS and XMS Support.pif
MS-DOS~2 PIF 3,181 04-23-99 10:22p MS-DOS Mode for Games.pif
MS04EFBC MFD 0 09-03-03 4:50p MS04EFBC.MFD
MS0CD584 MFD 0 09-04-03 8:51p MS0CD584.MFD
MS0E2FF3 MFD 0 09-07-03 8:22p MS0E2FF3.MFD
MS10CEF3 MFD 0 09-07-03 8:22p MS10CEF3.MFD
MS153325 MFD 0 09-11-03 6:08p MS153325.MFD
MS16690B MFD 0 09-03-03 4:20p MS16690B.MFD
MS180D53 MFD 0 08-26-03 11:45p MS180D53.MFD
MS212404 MFD 0 09-02-03 2:41p MS212404.MFD
MS3077F4 MFD 0 08-29-03 4:05p MS3077F4.MFD
MS3BB7F4 MFD 0 08-29-03 4:05p MS3BB7F4.MFD
MS3C233B MFD 0 02-24-03 8:13p MS3C233B.MFD
MS409640 MFD 0 09-10-03 8:54a MS409640.MFD
MS47DEA0 MFD 0 03-25-03 5:34p MS47DEA0.MFD
MS527584 MFD 0 09-04-03 8:51p MS527584.MFD
MS5F0113 MFD 0 06-01-03 6:51p MS5F0113.MFD
MS6C5325 MFD 0 09-11-03 6:08p MS6C5325.MFD
MS6FCEA0 MFD 0 03-25-03 5:34p MS6FCEA0.MFD
MS721E5C MFD 0 12-09-02 1:57p MS721E5C.MFD
MS73B640 MFD 0 09-10-03 8:55a MS73B640.MFD
MS881806 MFD 0 11-04-02 12:12p MS881806.MFD
MS8B033B MFD 0 02-24-03 8:13p MS8B033B.MFD
MS8FD304 MFD 0 09-02-03 2:41p MS8FD304.MFD
MS9BBC53 MFD 0 08-26-03 11:45p MS9BBC53.MFD
MSA73806 MFD 0 11-04-02 12:12p MSA73806.MFD
MSBA7086 MFD 0 09-03-03 3:01p MSBA7086.MFD
MSBATCH INF 5,389 07-21-99 11:03a MSBATCH.INF
MSBD5113 MFD 0 06-01-03 6:51p MSBD5113.MFD
MSC2B90B MFD 0 09-03-03 4:20p MSC2B90B.MFD
MSD020CC MFD 0 09-03-03 4:50p MSD020CC.MFD
MSDFMAP INI 1,405 04-23-99 10:22p MSDFMAP.INI
MSDOS SYS 1,646 04-23-99 10:22p MSDOS.SYS
MSDOSDRV TXT 45,575 04-23-99 10:22p MSDOSDRV.TXT
MSED2086 MFD 0 09-03-03 3:01p MSED2086.MFD
MSF45E5C MFD 0 12-09-02 1:57p MSF45E5C.MFD
MSGENBW WPX 4,160 01-14-00 7:31p MSGENBW.WPX
MSGENCOL WPX 2,892 01-14-00 7:31p MSGENCOL.WPX
MSGV2US DLL 22,528 10-31-96 2:00a MsgV2US.DLL
MSHEARTS EXE 122,240 04-23-99 10:22p MSHEARTS.EXE
MSIMGSIZ DAT 16,384 06-26-00 1:31a MSIMGSIZ.DAT
MSINFO32 INI 0 01-08-00 10:53p MSINFO32.INI
MSNAVP~1 TXT 2,568 03-25-01 10:15a msnavpklog.txt
MSNCREAT EXE 45,056 04-23-99 10:22p MSNCREAT.EXE
MSNDLCN EXE 36,864 02-23-00 4:00p MSNDLCN.EXE
MSNMGSR1 EXE 65,536 04-23-99 10:22p MSNMGSR1.EXE
MSNSET~1 TXT 2,710 03-25-01 10:15a msnsetuplog.txt
MSNSET~1 BAK 2,670 10-26-00 2:34p msnsetuplog.bak
MSO97 ACL 35,262 12-08-97 12:00a MSO97.ACL
MSOFFICE INI 52 12-30-03 5:36p msoffice.ini
MSOWS409 DLL 122,936 04-23-99 10:22p MSOWS409.DLL
NBTSTAT EXE 34,543 03-27-03 10:56a NBTSTAT.EXE
NDDEAPI DLL 14,032 04-23-99 10:22p NDDEAPI.DLL
NDDENB DLL 10,976 04-23-99 10:22p NDDENB.DLL
NDISLOG TXT 0 03-22-04 6:40a NDISLOG.TXT
NERO INI 40 09-09-03 9:14a NERO.INI
NERODI~1 INI 49 02-23-04 7:54a NeroDigital.ini
NET MSG 109,196 04-23-99 10:22p NET.MSG
NET EXE 356,134 04-23-99 10:22p net.exe
NETDDE EXE 56,880 04-23-99 10:22p NETDDE.EXE
NETDET INI 7,885 04-23-99 10:22p NETDET.INI
NETH MSG 73,275 04-23-99 10:22p NETH.MSG
NETSTAT EXE 32,768 03-27-03 10:56a NETSTAT.EXE
NETWORK TXT 35,121 04-23-99 10:22p NETWORK.TXT
NETWORKS 407 03-27-03 10:56a NETWORKS
NOTEPAD EXE 53,248 04-23-99 10:22p NOTEPAD.EXE
NPSEXEC EXE 33,792 04-02-99 4:37p NPSExec.exe
NSOTOOLS LOG 4,956 06-26-00 12:30p nsotools.log
NSREG DAT 335 10-17-02 7:47p nsreg.dat
NSREX INI 0 06-26-00 12:30p NSREX.INI
ODBC INI 972 12-26-02 2:51p ODBC.INI
ODBCINST INI 1,821 12-26-02 2:51p ODBCINST.INI
OEWABLOG TXT 7,897 02-27-04 8:25a OEWABLog.txt
OZBANK BMP 1,010 02-23-99 9:42a ozbank.bmp
PACKAGER EXE 77,824 04-23-99 10:22p PACKAGER.EXE
PARSONS INI 69 02-08-04 1:40p Parsons.ini
PATCHES HSB 493,589 02-10-99 2:41p patches.hsb
PATCHW32 DLL 181,760 05-13-01 12:45p patchw32.dll
PBRUSH EXE 20,480 04-23-99 10:22p PBRUSH.EXE
PCFRIEND INI 0 06-07-01 11:10a PCFRIEND.INI
PIDGEN DLL 27,616 07-22-99 12:13a PIDGEN.DLL
PIDSET EXE 40,960 04-23-99 10:22p PIDSET.EXE
PING EXE 24,576 03-27-03 10:56a PING.EXE
PINSTR~1 BMP 578 04-23-99 10:22p Pinstripe.bmp
PLUS! BMP 481,141 01-06-00 10:39a Plus!.bmp
POOL BMP 1,276,854 07-14-03 5:18p Pool.bmp
POPCINFO DAT 15 03-21-04 4:17p popcinfo.dat
POSD INI 33 09-14-03 3:32p POSD.INI
POWERPNT INI 60 03-18-04 8:01a POWERPNT.INI
POWERREG DAT 1,069 12-21-00 9:18p PowerReg.dat
PPDINDEX LST 170 01-14-00 7:31p PPDINDEX.LST
PRINTERS TXT 25,422 04-23-99 10:22p PRINTERS.TXT
PROFILER INI 225 03-23-02 7:58p PROFILER.INI
PROGMAN INI 0 07-22-99 12:24a PROGMAN.INI
PROGMAN EXE 113,456 04-23-99 10:22p PROGMAN.EXE
PROGRAMS TXT 47,829 04-23-99 10:22p PROGRAMS.TXT
PROMO2 ICO 766 05-11-93 8:19a PROMO2.ICO
PROTO### INI 120 07-26-99 5:19p PROTO###.INI
PROTOCOL INI 120 01-05-00 4:15p PROTOCOL.INI
PROTOCOL 800 03-27-03 10:56a PROTOCOL
PSETUP BMP 13,054 07-26-99 5:18p PSETUP.BMP
PTMAIL INI 121 06-21-01 4:50p PTMAIL.INI
Q330994 EXE 33,792 03-03-03 9:24a Q330994.exe
QDQICK INI 0 01-06-00 10:05a QDQICK.INI
QFECHECK EXE 36,864 07-27-98 2:48p QFECHECK.EXE
QFN INI 0 01-06-00 10:05a QFN.INI
QFNONL INI 28 06-13-00 10:37a QFNONL.INI
QT32INST EXE 2,058,752 08-26-96 2:12a QT32INST.EXE
QTW INI 375 07-09-03 1:09p QTW.INI
QTW BAK 199 01-28-01 12:06p QTW.bak
QTW32DEL EXE 169,472 08-26-96 2:12a QTW32DEL.EXE
QUICKEN INI 1,003 03-17-04 9:20a QUICKEN.INI
RAMDRIVE SYS 12,663 04-23-99 10:22p RAMDRIVE.SYS
README HTM 617 04-23-99 10:22p README.HTM
READM_01 HTZ 609 04-23-99 10:22p READM_01.HTZ
READM_02 HTZ 4,426 04-23-99 10:22p READM_02.HTZ
RECOVER TXT 4,083 04-23-99 10:22p RECOVER.TXT
REDBLO~1 BMP 2,754 04-23-99 10:22p Red Blocks.bmp
REGEDIT EXE 118,784 04-23-99 10:22p REGEDIT.EXE
REGIST~1 LNK 368 01-19-04 2:43p Register Sound Blaster PCI128 (Drivers Only) Web Release.lnk
REGSAV~1 TXT 111 03-19-04 4:28p Reg Save Log.txt
REGTLIB EXE 40,960 03-16-01 12:45a REGTLIB.EXE
RESULT QTW 30 12-23-02 8:46p RESULT.QTW
RG2CATDB EXE 40,960 04-23-99 10:22p RG2CATDB.EXE
ROUTE EXE 32,768 03-27-03 10:56a ROUTE.EXE
RTCW INI 628 03-18-03 2:08p Rtcw.INI
RUNDLL EXE 4,960 04-23-99 10:22p RUNDLL.EXE
RUNDLL32 EXE 24,576 04-23-99 10:22p RUNDLL32.EXE
RUNHELP CAB 6,325 04-23-99 10:22p RUNHELP.CAB
RUNONC~1 TXT 21,740 02-27-04 8:27a RunOnceEx Log.txt
SANDST~1 BMP 32,854 04-23-99 10:22p Sandstone.bmp
SCANDSKW EXE 4,896 04-23-99 10:22p scandskw.exe
SCANREG INI 787 04-23-99 10:22p SCANREG.INI
SCANREGW EXE 86,016 04-23-99 10:22p SCANREGW.EXE
SCHEDLOG TXT 32,685 03-22-04 6:55a SchedLog.Txt
SCRIPT DOC 38,400 04-23-99 10:22p SCRIPT.DOC
SDSALRES DLL 12,288 05-25-99 1:50p SDSALRES.dll
SECDRV04 VXD 12,357 03-02-04 7:39p SecDrv04.VxD
SERVICES TXT 5,130 04-23-99 10:22p SERVICES.TXT
SERVICES 6,007 04-23-99 10:22p SERVICES
SETDEBUG EXE 46,352 02-28-03 6:26p SETDEBUG.EXE
SETUP BMP 308,280 04-23-99 10:22p Setup.bmp
SETUPACT LOG 100,667 10-19-03 4:47p setupact.log
SETUPAPI LOG 881 10-19-03 4:46p setupapi.log
SETUPERR LOG 1,425 10-19-03 4:47p setuperr.log
SETUPLOG TXT 37,026 09-15-03 10:22a SETUPLOG.TXT
SETVER EXE 18,939 07-22-99 12:20a SETVER.EXE
SFCLOG TXT 828 03-21-04 6:14p SFCLOG.TXT
SFCSYNC TXT 1,735 04-23-99 10:22p SFCSYNC.TXT
SHAREMEM INI 22 03-19-04 5:19p SHAREMEM.INI
SIERRA INI 983 01-29-04 1:20p Sierra.ini
SIGVERIF EXE 131,072 04-23-99 10:22p SIGVERIF.EXE
SIZZLE INI 280 06-11-00 11:26p SIZZLE.INI
SLIDES~1 HLP 67,355 02-08-04 2:14p slideshow.hlp
SLIDES~1 SCR 282,624 02-08-04 2:14p Slideshow.scr
SMARTDRV EXE 45,379 04-23-99 10:22p SMARTDRV.EXE
SNDREC32 EXE 110,592 04-23-99 10:22p SNDREC32.EXE
SNDVOL32 EXE 69,632 04-23-99 10:22p SNDVOL32.EXE
SNMP EXE 16,144 04-17-02 5:07p SNMP.EXE
SNMPAPI DLL 18,192 04-17-02 5:07p SNMPAPI.DLL
SNOWSC~1 BMP 1,440,054 12-13-00 11:46a snowscene.bmp
SNOWTION SCR 628,224 11-21-00 8:53p SNOWTION.SCR
SOF INI 780 09-12-00 11:42a Sof.INI
SOL EXE 171,392 04-23-99 10:22p SOL.EXE
SOL INI 34 12-28-03 11:25p SOL.INI
SSHOT INI 937 03-21-04 1:53p sshot.ini
SS_SLIDE INI 699 02-09-04 7:11p ss_slide.ini
STARTREK BMP 921,654 12-13-99 9:11p STARTREK.bmp
STATIC INI 53 05-04-98 8:53a Static.ini
STATUS MIF 1,753 02-25-03 2:04p Status.mif
STITCHES BMP 4,678 04-23-99 10:22p Stitches.bmp
STI_TR~1 LOG 12,212 02-24-04 11:44a Sti_Trace.log
STRAWM~1 BMP 590 04-23-99 10:22p Straw Mat.bmp
SUPPORT TXT 845 04-23-99 10:22p SUPPORT.TXT
SUSFAIL TXT 132 06-27-00 1:31p SUSFAIL.TXT
SYDVRS10 X00 45 09-03-99 9:00a Sydvrs10.x00
SYDVRS11 X00 45 09-03-00 9:00a Sydvrs11.x00
SYDVRS12 X00 45 09-03-01 9:00a Sydvrs12.x00
SYDVRS13 X00 45 09-03-02 9:00a Sydvrs13.x00
SYDVRS19 X09 45 09-03-98 9:00a SYDVRS19.X09
SYSCHECK INI 0 07-02-00 9:32a SYSCHECK.INI
SYSTEM INI 2,548 03-22-04 7:30a System.Ini
SYSTEM CB 116 03-21-04 2:24p SYSTEM.CB
SYSTEM KDM 5,480,482 11-15-00 9:34p SYSTEM.KDM
SYSTEM NEW 2,025 01-05-00 3:29p SYSTEM.NEW
SYSTEM SYD 2,436 02-20-04 10:45a SYSTEM.SYD
SYSTEM 000 1,888 07-27-99 3:41p SYSTEM.000
SYSTEM BAK 2,000 01-05-00 3:29p system.BAK
TASKMAN EXE 49,152 04-23-99 10:22p TASKMAN.EXE
TASKMON EXE 28,672 04-23-99 10:22p TASKMON.EXE
TC8RMVCA EXE 28,672 06-24-98 7:29a TC8RmvCA.exe
TCWIN INI 79 03-25-01 10:14a TCWIN.INI
TCWINMO INI 0 02-20-01 5:02p TCWINMO.INI
TELEPHON INI 225 01-05-00 3:29p TELEPHON.INI
TELNET EXE 77,824 03-27-03 10:56a TELNET.EXE
TEMPIA~1 DLL 24,576 03-13-02 7:57a TEMPIadHide3.dll
THANKS~1 BMP 921,654 11-20-01 11:45p Thanksgiving.bmp
THANKS~2 BMP 917,854 11-16-03 1:31p Thanksgiving Pair.bmp
TILES BMP 578 04-23-99 10:22p Tiles.bmp
TIPS TXT 12,668 04-23-99 10:22p TIPS.TXT
TMPDELIS BAT 122 01-19-04 2:43p tmpdelis.bat
TOUR98 EXE 188,416 04-23-99 10:22p TOUR98.EXE
TRACERT EXE 20,480 03-27-03 10:56a TRACERT.EXE
TRIANG~1 BMP 198 04-23-99 10:22p Triangles.bmp
TUNEUP EXE 110,592 04-23-99 10:22p TUNEUP.EXE
TWAIN LOG 547 10-29-03 6:49p TWAIN.LOG
TWAIN DLL 87,392 11-05-98 10:08a twain.dll
TWAIN001 MTX 4 10-29-03 6:49p Twain001.Mtx
TWAIN_32 DLL 77,312 06-18-99 9:13p TWAIN_32.DLL
TWUNK002 MTX 0 01-30-00 3:07a Twunk002.MTX
TWUNK003 MTX 0 01-30-00 3:07a TWUNK003.MTX
TWUNK_16 EXE 48,560 05-26-99 9:46a TWUNK_16.EXE
TWUNK_32 EXE 69,632 05-26-99 9:46a TWUNK_32.EXE
ULEAD32 INI 949 09-10-00 5:46p Ulead32.ini
UNENG EXE 57,344 06-28-03 10:43p uneng.exe
UNINST EXE 314,368 05-12-97 5:53p uninst.exe
UNINST~1 EXE 24,576 01-09-99 1:26p uninstaol.exe
UNINST~2 EXE 180,224 08-03-03 9:58a UninstallWSST.exe
UNISTB32 EXE 34,304 03-13-98 12:02a UNISTB32.EXE
UNVISE32 EXE 86,016 12-17-99 10:13a unvise32.exe
UNVISE~1 EXE 86,016 11-10-99 12:05p unvise32qt.exe
UNWISE EXE 126,704 02-22-99 6:47p UNWISE.EXE
UP9ASP INI 27 09-18-03 11:45a UP9ASP.INI
UPGRADE HTM 6,791 10-19-03 4:53p upgrade.htm
UPGRADE TXT 6,019 10-19-03 4:53p upgrade.txt
UPWIZUN EXE 57,344 04-23-99 10:22p UPWIZUN.EXE
URGENT CPE 4,345 04-23-99 10:22p URGENT.CPE
USER KDM 831,520 11-15-00 9:34p USER.KDM
VCMUI EXE 45,056 04-23-99 10:22p VCMUI.EXE
VIDTOASF EXE 84,128 06-09-98 11:06a vidtoasf.exe
VIDWIZ INI 237 09-10-00 5:46p VIDWIZ.INI
VIVOPLAY INI 41 12-14-00 10:00a VIVOPLAY.INI
VMINST LOG 2,097 06-28-03 4:21p vminst.log
VSTUDIO INI 103 09-05-00 1:49a VSTUDIO.INI
WAVEMIX INI 54 03-18-04 8:01a WAVEMIX.INI
WAVES BMP 190 04-23-99 10:22p Waves.bmp
WAVTOASF EXE 68,432 06-09-98 11:06a wavtoasf.exe
WELCOME EXE 278,528 04-23-99 10:22p WELCOME.EXE
WIN COM 24,791 04-23-99 10:22p WIN.COM
WIN SYD 10,339 02-20-04 9:05a WIN.SYD
WIN INI 10,349 03-21-04 2:23p WIN.INI
WIN MGW 10,323 03-20-00 8:23a WIN.MGW
WIN386 SWP 0 03-21-04 2:34p WIN386.SWP
WINDOW~1 LOG 99,428 02-27-04 8:57a Windows Update.log
WINFILE EXE 155,424 04-23-99 10:22p WINFILE.EXE
WINFILE INI 10 01-11-00 2:53a WINFILE.INI
WINHELP EXE 2,416 04-23-99 10:22p WINHELP.EXE
WINHELP INI 56 07-27-99 3:42p WINHELP.INI
WINHLP32 EXE 319,488 04-23-99 10:22p WINHLP32.EXE
WINIINI FIN 10,810 10-24-02 9:55p winiini.fin
WININIT EXE 41,973 04-23-99 10:22p WININIT.EXE
WININIT SAV 8,028 10-04-03 12:04p WININIT.SAV
WININIT TMP 43 03-01-04 6:19p wininit.tmp
WININIT BAK 70 03-21-04 5:28p WININIT.BAK
WINIPCFG EXE 53,248 03-27-03 10:56a WINIPCFG.EXE
WINLOGO GIF 1,813 04-23-99 10:22p WINLOGO.GIF
WINMINE INI 172 10-02-03 2:06p WINMINE.INI
WINMINE EXE 24,176 04-23-99 10:22p WINMINE.EXE
WINNT32 LOG 123,360 10-19-03 4:53p WINNT32.LOG
WINPOPUP EXE 27,600 04-23-99 10:22p WINPOPUP.EXE
WINREP EXE 438,272 04-23-99 10:22p WINREP.EXE
WINSOCK DLL 21,504 07-22-99 12:13a WINSOCK.DLL
WINSTART TSH 2 12-23-02 1:46p WINSTART.TSH
WINUPD ICO 10,134 04-23-99 10:22p WINUPD.ICO
WINVER EXE 3,648 04-23-99 10:22p WINVER.EXE
WIZARDS INI 612 06-26-03 3:22p WIZARDS.INI
WJVIEW EXE 171,792 02-28-03 6:26p WJVIEW.EXE
WMPLIB~1 DB 2,101,248 07-24-03 11:00a wmplibrary_v_0_12.db
WMSETUP LOG 306,656 03-14-04 11:42p wmsetup.log
WMSYSPR9 PRX 316,640 09-18-03 12:31p WMSysPr9.prx
WMSYSPRF PRX 140,158 12-15-99 8:21p WMSYSPRF.PRX
WMSYSPRX PRX 288,880 06-18-03 10:06a WMSysPrx.prx
WORDPAD INI 747 04-09-02 10:29p WORDPAD.INI
WPLOG TXT 0 07-22-99 12:27a wplog.txt
WPXERROR LOG 96 01-14-00 7:31p WPXERROR.LOG
WPXINDEX LST 101 01-14-00 7:31p WPXINDEX.LST
WRITE EXE 20,480 04-23-99 10:22p WRITE.EXE
WSCRIPT EXE 110,592 01-14-03 1:15p wscript.exe
WSDU LOG 20,353 10-19-03 4:41p wsdu.log
WUPDMGR EXE 71,168 12-03-99 11:09a WUPDMGR.EXE


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Could this be one of the "leftover" directories from the failed XP install?


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry about having the image appear twice!!


----------

